# Ladies



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Some of you may remember me from the pheasant hunts and the fishing trips I took members here on. My wife wants me to get rid of some of my collections. I would like to give them to a young girl or boy. Most of it is English setter stuff but have books on grouse and woodcock hunting. Also have a nice6X10 tent all free but must pick up in Lansing


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Terry,
You took my wife and some of her friends out fishing a couple times many years ago. You let me tag along once too. We remember the trips well and appreciate your generosity.

Lindsey


----------

